# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > New York City Travel Forum >  >  Daniel

## gk1182

Has anyone eaten at Daniel? Or can recommend another restaurant for a special occasion. My wife and I will be visiting family for the holiday in NY. We will then stay in NYC Saturday night as a mini vacation. I wanted to go somewhere good to eat. Any recommendations?

----------


## marybeth

I've never eaten at Daniel but had a wonderful brunch at Cafe Boulud, another of the chef's restaurants.  The setting is lovely and elegant.  
My favorite meal in NYC was at Blue Hill in the Village.  Great if you are into locavore, artisanal foods.

----------


## Grey

Daniel is wonderful.  Other great choices in a similar vein are Per Se and Jean Georges.  Of the three Jean Georges is my favorite but all three are fantastic and terrific for a special occasion.  You can't go wrong.

----------


## gk1182

Thank You Both. I do like Jean Georges restaurants. I actually had my wedding at the new W hotel in DC. His steakhouse JG did the catering... that is also another option, perhaps stay at the hotel there.

Thank you both very much

----------


## phil62

And do try to book ASAP. What with the euro dollar thing going on there will be many foreign visitors in town to take advantage of shopping etc etc.  Amy

----------


## GayleR

I enjoyed a lovely birthday dinner at Daniel several years ago. The food and service were wonderful. The Siberian table by the kitchen door was not. I'd love to try Per Se. For a romantic evening, I recommend Cafe des Artistes. Gorgeous room.

----------


## Grey

Cafe des Artistes has unfortunately closed.   :Frown:   Very sad.

----------


## GayleR

No, no, no! Very sad, indeed! Thank you for the update.

----------


## JoshA

Loved Cafe des Artistes for the many years we were living near NYC. Those murals are a kitschy treasure. Surely they will be preserved.

----------


## GayleR

I loved those classical murals.

From Wikipedia:
The restaurant's famous murals were painted by Howard Chandler Christy. There are six panels of wood nymphs - the first of which were completed in 1934. Other Christy works on display include paintings such as The Parrot Girl, The Swing Girl, Ponce De Leon, Fall, Spring, and the Fountain of Youth.

Now, although the lovely nymphs still flit and dance, when one looks around the restaurant, one sees strategically placed mirrors where there used to be unbroken mural. The explanation has to do with real property landlord-tenant law.

In the 1960s, a dispute arose between the outgoing tenant and the landlord over who had rights in and to the murals. Under the common law, assuming the parties had not agreed otherwise, fixtures, i.e., accessions that had inured to the realty so that their removal would cause material harm to the freehold, would become property of the landlord upon the termination of the lease.

The parties settled the dispute, each presumably unwilling to run the risk of receiving nothing because of an adverse judgment; however, in all likelihood, the murals were not fixtures, and were the property of the tenant. In any case, per the settlement terms, the tenant was allowed to take and keep several of the murals, but the majority of the murals remained in the restaurant, and the landlord replaced with mirrors those sections that the tenant took.

----------


## GramChop

i'm sad to hear they've closed....i've had the greatest desserts and after-dinner drinks there for many years!

----------


## pascaleschmidt

Le Bernardin is another good choice.

----------


## princessre

Daniel is fabulous!!

----------


## BBT

> I've never eaten at Daniel but had a wonderful brunch at Cafe Boulud, another of the chef's restaurants.  The setting is lovely and elegant.  
> My favorite meal in NYC was at Blue Hill in the Village.  Great if you are into locavore, artisanal foods.



Agree the dinner there is amazing just would not want to be there if the President and his wife show up for "Date Night"

----------


## bebe0711

I think Bar Boulud is great!!!

----------

